# modifying traps



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i've heard of modifying traps so you lose less *****. how is this done 
:sniper:


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.wild-about-trapping.com/foru ... .php?t=411 
Smitty is the trap modifying king.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Smitty is the trap modifying king.

I wouldn't go that far!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sounds like someone needs a hug............

Centerswiveling smaller traps, adding more swivels into the chain, properly adjusted traps, and avoiding sets where '**** can use anything nearby to power (pull) it's way out of the trap help, not to mention replacing weak springs. I even have some guys who have me laminate their '**** traps.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

what is laminating traps
:sniper:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Sounds like someone needs a hug............

I am not your type I'll pass on the hug..........


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

280IM said:


> Sounds like someone needs a hug............
> 
> I am not your type I'll pass on the hug..........


What makes you think I was talking to you..... :wink:

**** a nator- If you'll look at the link that was posted above, all that is explained there, laminations, baseplating, centerswiveling, etc.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thanx for the help. 
:sniper:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

**** a nator, I've noticed you ask a lot of general questions. which is completely understandable considering you just want to learn. so do what i did when i was starting. When you get home from school, work, or have free time or whatever go to google and just start reading. Over the past 7-8 months i must have spent over 150 hours sitting and reading books, magazines, articles, anything i could get my hands on. When you put in your own effort you learn a heck of a lot more.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

smitty223 said:


> 280IM said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone needs a hug............
> ...


 :lol:


----------

